# Erfahrungen mit OpenMosix Cluster

## holla die waldfee

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich nun bald mit meiner Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker fertig werde muss ich mir langsam mal Gedanken für ein Abschlussprojekt machen.

Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir im Moment Snort, SMTP Relayhost (also Postfix, AMaViSd-new und was man sonst so brauch) oder ein Linux Cluster. letzteres würde mich halt sehr reizen im Bezug auf Redundanz und Lastverteilung bzw. Ausgleich.

nun würden mich auch mal die Meinungen und Erfahrungen anderer Admins, etc dazu interessieren.

welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit OpenMosix gemacht?

in welchen gebieten setzt ihr OpenMosix ein?

auch negativ beispiele sind erwünscht.

vielen dank im Voraus für eure Statements

holla

----------

## mikkk

Meine Erfahrungen mit OpenMosix speziell unter gentoo sind eigentlich nur positiv.

Die vorhandene Dokumentation ist sehr gut (damit meine ich das HOWTO auf der Homepage von OpenMosix und die gentoo-spezifischen Anleitungen auf gentoo.org) und man schafft es auch ohne grosse Vorkentnisse einen Cluster zum laufen zu bringen. Im wesentlichen muss man nur openmosix-user und openmosix-sources emergen, einen neuen Kernel bauen, eine Datei in /etc editieren und neu zu booten. Dann läuft die Sache schon.

Da OpenMosix ganz Prozesse übers Netz verschiebt, muss man auch nicht unbedingt was eigenes programmieren um den Cluster nutzen zu können (wenn man das trotzdem will, eigen sich meines Wissesn C/C++ und Java am besten. In C/C++ muss man fork() verwenden, und in Java kann man Threads beibringen in eigenen Prozessen zu laufen).

Eine kleine Liste mit Programmen, die sich mit OpenMosix verteilen lassen, gibt es auf deren Homepage.

Ansonsten kann ich nur raten: Doku lesen, ausprobieren und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln!

mikkk

----------

## toskala

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir nur sagen, dass du dir neben openmosix als abschlussprojekt noch ein alternativprojekt aussuchen solltest, was "ihk fail-safe" ist.

vor einigen jahren als ich meinen abschluss machte, wurde eine gateway/maillösung seitens der ihk abgelehnt mit der begründung "es sei zu komplex und nicht in 40h zu schaffen"   :Wink: 

openmosix zu basteln ist nicht weiter wild, aber du brauchst auch ein anwendungsgebiet für dein projekt, deshalb wird der grad der komplexität steigen und evtl. auf unfreude seitens der juroren stoßen.

cheerios

toskala

----------

## tacki

hmm, ich weiss nicht ob openmosix das inzwischen schon geändert hat, aber als ich vor 1/2 jahr openmosix getestet hab, hatte ich mit dem gcc3.2 arge probleme. offiziell wurde auch empfohlen den gcc2.95 zu verwenden. 

Im Grunde hats auch mit dem 3er gcc funktioniert, war aber ziemlich instabil, was für ein cluster-system nicht so besonders vorteilhaft ist.

----------

## holla die waldfee

@ tacki

das mit dem gcc 3 ist immer noch recht instabil. ich habs vor kurzem noch einmal getestet und teilweise bleibt er einfach stehen. dann hilft nur noch killen.

hat jemand vielleicht so einen cluster prouktiv im einsatz?

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Ich hab mir das mal angesehen mit der Openmosix-Homepage, finde aber keine Beispiele, welche Anwendungen da drauf laufen und beschleunigt werden. Ich habe momentan 3 Rechner, 1x Dual-Athlon mit 2x2Ghz und 2 Duron 1600@2000Mhz, die wunderbar mit Distcc zusammenarbeiten. Dvd:rip im Clustermodus geht auch. Was könnte man sonst noch so anstellen damit? MP3 wandeln macht der Dualrechner mit gogo schon rasend schnell. Ansonsten rechnet noch jeder für sich bei RC5-72 mit.

Ciao

----------

## MrIch

ich glaub ich würde die Mail Gateway Lösung nehmen. Ist auch einfacher zu erklären.

Zumindest bei meiener IHK Prüfung hatten die Prüfer von Linux und so wenig Ahnung.

Trotzdem hab ich es "sehr gut" hinbekommen.

----------

## kaazoo

diese anleitung hat mir sehr geholfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54293

ich hab hier 6 rechner stehen. (p1 und p2)

der schnellste hat drei platten drin, auf dem sich /-bäume für die einzelnen nodes befinden. jeder node hat nur das nötigste, das meiste versuch ich zu teilen, damit ich nicht soviel speicherplatz brauche.

die nodes haben keine laufwerke und booten über netzwerk (das gute alte eprom lässt grüssen).

wegen zeitmangels hab ich noch kein richtiges anwendungsgebiet gefunden. geplant ist distcc, djohn, blender-jobs usw.

bei uns in der fh wismar gibt es einen kleinen cluster mit 4*xeon 2ghz + 2*dual-xeon 2 ghz. die fahren da aber soweit ich weiss pvm und schreiben extra programme mit matlab.

----------

## kollega

wenn du was für die ihk-prüfung brauchst, dann kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sprechen, dass die prüfer auch wenn sie die doku auswendig können, keinen wirklichen peil haben...

ich habe vor ein paar monaten mein projekt gemacht, was da war: planung und durchführung eines lasttests gegen ein sb-geräte-verwaltungssystem für banken...

da war eine solarismühle mit 4cpu und 4gig ram...

über was sie mich dann ausgequetscht haben waren die protokolle welche zwischen client middletier und backend kommunizieren, wie ein switch funktioniert und wie ich eine festplatte entsorge... auf die wirklich interessanten dinge sind sie garnicht erst eingegangen... leider :-/

trotz alle dem kamen 92% zustande...

ich kann dir nur raten, nehm irgendwas mit M$ her dann verstehen sie auch auf was du raus willst... einem kollegen ging es mit einem ticket-system unter debian auch nicht anders als mir...

wobei ein openmosix-cluster auch mal interessant wäre hochzuziehen...

werd da mal mit meinem chef reden, ob ich sowas nicht mal als spielzeug bekommen kann *lol

in diesem sinne

greetz tobi

----------

## andreask

Hi!

Also openmosix ist echt interessant, nur leider lässt er sich ja nicht für Apache, MySQL... oder sowas einsetzen, da diese Shared memory zur Kommunikation zwischen Prozessen verwenden, und das funktioniert mit openmosix leider nicht maschinenübergreifend. Wäre vielleicht mal ne interessante Sache dem Apachen beizubringen seine Prozesse gefälligst auf mehrere Maschinen zu verteilen  :Wink: 

Wobei die ja mal an distributed Shared Memory gearbeitet haben, aber keine Ahnung wie weit das ist, stelle mir das dann aber nicht gerade performant vor...

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## andreask

Ich meine, die Möglichkeiten wären ja gigantisch, man könnte z.B. für ein Forum wie dieses 20 oder 50 billigste Athlon-Pizzaboxen nehmen, und wäre am Ende vermutlich immer noch billiger und erheblich schneller als ein paar DUAL-Xeons.

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## kollega

dat mit dem apachen is natürlich doof... wenn du aber ne dedizierte http-box hinstellst und dahinter ein paar servlet-engine-instanzen à la tomcat via open-mosix hinstellst, dann hast du aber auch schon wieder einiges an möglichkeiten um ein paar zentrale applikationen zu stellen...

----------

## kaazoo

guckt mal hier:

http://jazzalbums.net/maask/

das ist ein patch für openmosix, mit dem auch apache gehen soll. werd ich mal ausprobieren. shared memory ist also auch unter openmosix möglich.

damit sollten dann auch viele andere anwendungen gehen.

gruss, kaazoo

----------

## andreask

Theoretisch ja, aber wie stabil ist das? Alles was ich dazu gefunden habe sagt dass es eben nicht stabil ist. Außerdem stelle ich mir DSM nicht wirklich performant vor, ich habe einen Test gelesen und da war Apache auf einem Cluster nur noch halb so schnell als von einem vanilla-kernel auf einen openmosix+dsm kernel umgestellt wurde, was wohl daran lag dass es nur ein 10Mbit Netzwerk war - aber bitte - das ist zwar kein schnelles Netzwerk, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass zwischen den Prosessen derart viel Kommunikation notwendig ist, im SHM ist das egal, aber wenn man eine Implementierung die nunmal auf eine Maschine optimiert ist einfach so verteilt ist das IMHO nicht wirklich optimal.

Man sollte ein openmosix-MPM für Apache2 schreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## TheJoker89

 *andreask wrote:*   

> Ich meine, die Möglichkeiten wären ja gigantisch, man könnte z.B. für ein Forum wie dieses 20 oder 50 billigste Athlon-Pizzaboxen nehmen, und wäre am Ende vermutlich immer noch billiger und erheblich schneller als ein paar DUAL-Xeons.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Andreas

 

hast du auch an den strom verbrauch gedacht? °_°

*g* ich will nicht wissen, was das kostet XD

Grüße Joker

----------

## b3cks

Warum schändest du über drei Jahre alte Threads?

----------

## TheJoker89

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Warum schändest du über drei Jahre alte Threads?

 

^^ sry, hab nicht gesehen, dass die posts schon so alt sind

----------

